# Diablo 3: Battle.net offline - Server wegen Problemen nicht erreichbar



## FrankMoers (20. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Battle.net offline - Server wegen Problemen nicht erreichbar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Battle.net offline - Server wegen Problemen nicht erreichbar


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (20. Mai 2012)

Einerseits: jeder hat es gewußt, worauf er sich beim Kauf dieses Spiels unter den Bedingungen einläßt. Der teils stark beleidigende Protest in den offiziellen Foren ist daher unverständlich.

Andererseits: genau solche Geschehnisse sind der Grund dafür, die Petition im off. Forum bzgl. eines SP-Offline-Modus zu zeichnen. Zumal es offenbar nicht mal direkt mit dem Spiel ansich zusammenhängt sondern mit dem zwischengeschalteten Service "Battlenet".


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. Mai 2012)

nen besseren zeitpunkt hätten sie sich auch nicht aussuchen können als mitten am tag wo alle frei haben


----------



## Pinocchi0 (20. Mai 2012)

Naja, ein Offline-SP wäre nichts so toll, das wäre dann wohl ein separater Save, den man Online nicht verwenden darf. Mir kams heute Mittag schon komsich vor, da war mein Char im hauptmenü weg und hatte lvl0, ich konnte aber das Spiel trotzdem fortsetzen und hatte meinen lvl47 Char. Hab dann bis lvl49 gespielt, bin mal gespannt, ob das nach den Wartungsarbeiten noch so sit oder ob ich resetet werde....... :/


----------



## smooth1980 (20. Mai 2012)

Auslach. Wer es gekauft hat ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## DeadBody666 (20. Mai 2012)

Ob da wohl der Neid der Besitzlosen spricht??


----------



## Luuux (20. Mai 2012)

Pinocchi0 schrieb:


> Naja, ein Offline-SP wäre nichts so toll, das wäre dann wohl ein separater Save, den man Online nicht verwenden darf. Mir kams heute Mittag schon komsich vor, da war mein Char im hauptmenü weg und hatte lvl0, ich konnte aber das Spiel trotzdem fortsetzen und hatte meinen lvl77 Char. Hab dann bis lvl49 gespielt, bin mal gespannt, ob das nach den Wartungsarbeiten noch so sit oder ob ich resetet werde....... :/


 
Du hast nen lvl77er Char auf lvl49 gelevelt? O_o

OnTopic: Das ist genau das, was alle befürchtet haben.


----------



## TBBPutzer (20. Mai 2012)

Peinlich. Erst einen Online-Zwang einführen und dann nicht leisten können. Ich würde die von mir bezahlten Spiele gerne unabhängig von der technischen Infrastruktur Blizzards zocken dürfen. 

Also dann, wenn ICH gerade Lust und Zeit dazu habe. Nicht nur dann, wenn Blizzards Server zufällig funktionieren ...


----------



## Luckylohn (20. Mai 2012)

" BLIZZARD " - " DIABLO III "

( fehlende Performance - Server- kapazitäten )

" ERROR 37 " , " FEHLER 37 "

Sollen wir DIABLO 3 eigentlich nur " Nachts " spielen ( Fehler 37 ) Server überlastet , so liest man es seit Stunden am heutigen Sonntag , den 20.05.2012 , ab der Mittagszeit ist ( wieder mal ) kein Einloggen möglich.

Die bekannte Ursache , mangelnde Server Kapazitäten des Spieleherausgebers
Blizzard " Entertainment " .

Und heute , viele Spieler haben ihr Spiel ja erst gerade bekommen
( Lieferengpässe ), an einem bewölkten Sonntag , wo viele Menschen " F R E I " haben und mal Lust das neue DIABLO 3 auch auszuprobieren , heute läuft es dann wieder mal nicht .

Das wird berechtigte Kritik an Blizzard , den Verantwortlichen dort , und nicht zuletzt dem ja aus Spielersicht ----> nervigen " Onlinezwang " <---- aufkommen lassen. Bei Diablo 2 , welch herrliche Zeiten (!) war es völlig " wurscht " ob die Blizzard`s es hin bekommen ausreichend Serverkapazität bereit zu stellen , ....man ging einfach
" offline " und spielte eben im eigenen Lan Netzwerk oder eben allein weiter .

Also liebe Leute von Blizzard , DAS IST ABSOLUTER MIST !!!! was ihr eurer Kunden da zumutet , ok ??!! Da muss ZEITNAHE (!) NACHBESSERUNG / ABÄNDERUNG erfolgen . Die Kritiken sind ja auch so schon - vernichtend - , von zu Recht entäuschten Kunden , die viel Zeit und viel Geld ausgegeben hatten und nun das erworbene Spiel auch uneingeschränkt (!) genießen (!!!!) wollen ......oder ----> soll das Spiel am Ende keinen Spass machen ,das wäre ja geradezu " diabolisch " 

B.Lohn ( Diablo I , Diablo II , Diablo III - Spieler aus " Leidenschaft )

Sonntag den 20.05.2012


----------



## patertom (20. Mai 2012)

hahaha. genial. ich finds lustig. dieser blöde online zwang ist aber auch ne blöde sache.

da hol ich mir lieber ein gutes torchlight 2 ^^


----------



## LostHero (20. Mai 2012)

Wieder ein Belegt dafür, was an "always online Zwängen" verkehrt läuft...... Ich mein, es ist ja nicht so, als hätte Blizzard nicht ein riesen Pool an Erfahrung in sachen Onlinegaming und Serverinfrastruktur dank WoW.
Und trotzdem kriegen sies nich gesch*ssen.
Ich spiele Diablo 3 derzeit nicht mal im Multiplayer sondern ausschließlich Solo und bin trotzdem auf die verdammten Server angewiesen.

Das regt micht gerade übelst auf!


----------



## RalHe (20. Mai 2012)

Dann zocke ich jetzt halt die Torchlight 2 Beta bis die Server wieder on sind


----------



## Pinocchi0 (20. Mai 2012)

Luuux schrieb:


> Du hast nen lvl77er Char auf lvl49 gelevelt? O_o


 

47 auf 49, bereits korrigiert


----------



## Emke (20. Mai 2012)

Jetzt bin ich erst recht froh D3 nicht gekauft zu haben  freu mich schon übelst auf Torchlight 2 derwegen


----------



## SirFEX (20. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde es einfach nur noch lächerlich ... das ist jetzt das vierte mal, dass ich nicht Online komme ... und das Spiel ist, ihr dürft mich korrigieren, noch gar nicht mal sooooo lange auf dem Markt ... 
Es ist eine frechheit von einem Unternehmen wie Blizzard so mit Kundschaft umzuspringen ! Würde ich auch nur ansatzweise so einen Schrott abliefern wäre ich meinen Job schon lange los ... OK ... hätte den Vorteil, dass ich zu Zeiten zocken könnte wo die Server nicht überlastet sind ... 
Um es auf gut deutsch zu sagen: Ich finde das sch.......


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass man auf die US-Server ohne Probleme kommt. Allerdings hat man da nicht die Charaktäre der EU-Server, sondern muss sich einen neuen erstellen.
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass dann meine EU-Charaktäre nachher noch da sind...


----------



## SirFEX (20. Mai 2012)

war ja klar .. die Amis ... und die blöden Deutschen ... ach ganz egal was mit denen ist ...


----------



## Zocker134 (20. Mai 2012)

Tja gut das ich diablo 3 nicht gekauft hab, sonst würd ich in die röhre gucken.
Torchlight 2 ist eine gute alternative.


----------



## hifumi (20. Mai 2012)

Ach, wie oft haben die Leute schon Zeter und Mordio geschrien weil irgendwelche WoW Server down waren. Da war es auch "super peinlich" für Blizzard, geradezu skandalträchtig. Und wer erinnert sich heut noch dran, dass irgendwann mal irgendein Server weg war?
Genauso wird es augenblicklich vergessen sein, wenn die D3 Server demnächst wieder da sind. Und in 2 Wochen sind die ganzen Launch Schwierigkeiten eh Geschichte, keiner redet mehr davon. Bis zum nächsten Addon oder größeren Patch halt, wenns wieder Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2012)

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass den Verantwortlichen endlich mal ein Licht aufgeht und sie begreifen, dass ein Online-Zwang immer nur zu Frust bei den Spielern führt. Deswegen bin ich immer dafür, dass der Solomodus eines Spieles auch komplett ohne Internet funktionieren _*muss*_. Einen 100%igen Internet- und Serverzugriff Tag und Nacht wird es nie geben, es kann immer mal passieren, dass man kein Internet hat oder sich nicht auf den Server einloggen kann..und dann...kannste nicht spielen.
Wenn man dann mal weiter in die Zukunft schaut und sieht, dass diverse Firmen gerne dieses "Cloud-Spielen" hätten, dann wird's einem nur noch gruselig. Dann ist es besser, man hört lieber auf.

Und Blizzard macht sich damit das Leben unnötig schwer. Hätten sie einen Solo-Offline-Modus, einen Lan-Modus und vielleicht noch Mods zugelassen, dann wäre Diablo 3 wohl DAS Spiel des Jahres geworden. Da kann das Spiel jetzt noch so ultra-gut sein, es wird immer diese große negative Seite haben.
Und für mich ist es einfach komplett unverständlich, warum Spielemagazine sowas nicht kritisieren. Da hab ich absolut kein Verständnis für.


----------



## SirFEX (20. Mai 2012)

... es KOTZT mich SOOOOOO an !!!!


----------



## groening (20. Mai 2012)

Battle net funktioniert bei mir schon seit gestern nicht und großteils auch freitags.
Auch Starcraft2 das ganze wochenende für mich nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## PondusMaccus (20. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel ist gesetzlich legaler Betrug ! Nichts funktioniert, von wegen das Online Spiel ist net möglich die hätten schreiben sollen das GESAMTE spielen von D3 ist unmöglich !


----------



## Elbart (20. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
Wenn Online nicht geht, spielt einfach den Singleplayer.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

Und so verbratet Blizzard das Wertvollste, was die Firma besitzt: Reputation. Wenn hier jemand noch nicht ENDGÜLTIG begriffen hat, dass Single-Player und Always-On auf zwei verschiedenen Hemisphären des Spieleglobus zuhause sind, tut mir nur noch leid. Die von Blizzard DIKTIERTE Strategie mit der man möglichst viele Fliegen auf einen Schlag treffen wollte (Cheater aus dem MP fernhalten (offiziell) am Echtgeld-Auktionshaus mitverdienen (implizit), Piraterie unterbinden (inoffiziell)) stellt sich - wie zu erwarten war - als Schuss nach hinten raus. Tja, einen Ruf aufzubauen dauert lange, ihn zu ruinieren... 
Und übrigens: Wer hier mit WoW vergleicht, vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen. Klar, sind beides Früchte, aber sie schmecken nun mal anders.


----------



## ecHo22222 (20. Mai 2012)

Ist das zum kotzen. Ich hoffe Blizzard bekommt richtig einen reingewürgt dafür, wie sie mit ihren Kunden umspringen. Zumindest der Singleplayer sollte auch offline möglich sein. Da bezahlt man 50 Flocken und freut sich tierisch drauf endlich mal nen Tag zum zocken zu haben und kann dann nicht spielen...


----------



## Lokinchen (20. Mai 2012)

Wir warten nun seit über einem Jahrzehnt, bis sich Blizzard endlich dafür entscheidet Diablo 3 doch zu veröffentlichen. Dann erscheint es endlich und man muss ständig online sein?!? Hallo? Dann laufen die Server nicht mal gut genug oder gar nicht. Was hat Blizzard eigentlich für ein Problem? 12 Jahre und die Server laufen nicht korrekt?!? Ob die Führung bei Blizzard vielleicht endlich wechseln sollte? Dies wäre zu überdenken. Ich zumindest bin dafür, dass die Grossfirmen mit ihrem Kontrollzwang aufhören (eine Therapie hilft vielleicht) und uns Diablo auch OFFLINE spielen lassen. Mich interessiert der Online- und Auktionspart NICHT! Das Game als solches ist ja OK, aber das ganze Getue mit dem "ach, wir Armen müssen alles kontrollieren sonst sterben wir den Hungertod" geht mir allmälich auf den Sack. Da spreche ich auch von Valve, EA und Apple, mit ihrem Kontrollzwang und geschlossene Systeme, Apps und sonst noch was. Sorry, aber die nerven echt!


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (20. Mai 2012)

Bin da total tiefen entspannt, zwar hatte ich mich auf die Session mit 2 Freunden gefreut aber nunja, das Spiel ist noch keine Woche draußen und das es am Start Probleme geben wird war uns doch allen durchaus bewusst.
Ein getrennter SP offline Modus wäre aber trotzdem für viele Spieler ne sinnvolle alternative. Mir würde er nix bringen, da ich mit meinem Charakter auch mit Freunden spielen möchte und das Auktionhaus nutzen will (Goldauktionshaus). Zudem werden die es nicht machen da ihr Kopierschutz momentan perfekt ist. In der Form wie das Spiel jetzt funktioniert ist eine illegale Kopie vorerst absolut unmöglich, da nur die Graphiken beim Client liegen und alles anderes vom Server kommt. Die server zu emulieren ist dabei dann auch fast unmöglich... daher werden die Singleplayer Spieler weiterhin abhängig von Blizzard bleiben, egal wie viele Leute die Petition unterschreiben.

Nun warten wir einfach mal ab, immerhin ist heute saugutes Wetter . Werd erst böse wenn es heute Abend noch nicht geht


----------



## head2003 (20. Mai 2012)

Das war definitiv das erste und letzte Spiel, mit Singleplayer-Onlinezwang, welches ich gekauft hab. Ich hab solang überlegt, ob ich bei Diablo eine Ausnahme mache und mein Bauch hat ja gesagt und mein Kopf nein.. ich sollte einfach nur auf den Kopf hören


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2012)

Warum wird hier von der "Frechheit, so mit den Kunden umzuspringen" gesprochen? Natürlich hätte Blizzard es besser machen können und sollen. Aber hier tun einige ja so, als würde Blizzard das mit voller Absicht machen. 

Mir gefällt der Onlinezwang auch nicht. Aber bisher hat es Blizzard nie solche Fehler begangen, die dazu führten, das man nicht spielen konnte. Also sind solche Aussagen, von wegen es wäre eine Frechheit seitens Blizzard, eher unangebracht.


----------



## Airmac (20. Mai 2012)

Luckylohn schrieb:


> " BLIZZARD " - " DIABLO III "
> 
> ( fehlende Performance - Server- kapazitäten )
> 
> ...


 

Wieso adressierst du deinen Post in irgendnem Spiele-Magazin Forum an Blizzard? ^^ hier lesen das doch höchstens ein paar Nerds...


----------



## Shadow744 (20. Mai 2012)

Tja, ist schon ein Segen, so ein always-on-DRM.
Damit muss man halt leben, wenn man solche Spiele kauft. Man hat ja schon bei Ubisoft gesehen, dass sowas nicht ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## Meckermann (20. Mai 2012)

"Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran..."

WoW-Spieler wissen was das bedeutet: in zwei bis drei Monaten, wenn ein Großteil der Spieler schon entnervt aufgegeben hat und weitergezogen ist, wird es langsam besser. Nicht, weil Blizzard etwas getan hätte, sondern weil die Serverlast dann von selbst gesunken ist.

Blizzard hat seinen Kunden mal wieder einen riesen Haufen Scheiße vorgesetzt und nun lachen sie sich kaputt, weil die ihn auch noch essen.


----------



## moloch519 (20. Mai 2012)

Und PcGames gibt 91 Prozent..... Das ganze ist echt zum heulen, du zahlst Geld für ein Spiel und wirst so lange gegängelt bis du es gar nicht mehr spielen kannst. BRAVO!!!!!!!!


----------



## fsm (20. Mai 2012)

Durchaus interessant, dass JEDES Spiel mit online-DRM IMMER Probleme macht - und trotzdem alle Entwickler dabei bleiben. 

"Always on DRM - supporting piracy since 2009"


----------



## Krom28 (20. Mai 2012)

Na ja was solls. Ist man als jahrelanger WoW Zocker ja gewohnt.
Solange nicht beide Spiele gleichzeitig off sind, ists mir Wayne.


----------



## maxilink (20. Mai 2012)

sehr ärgerlich, wollte grad ne lernpause mit diablo 3 machen


----------



## TheChicky (20. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und für mich ist es einfach komplett unverständlich, warum Spielemagazine sowas nicht kritisieren. Da hab ich absolut kein Verständnis für.


 
Weil das die Zukunft ist und nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Genauso könntest du kritisieren, dass Path of Exile always on benötigt.

Es ist nunmal der beste und einzige Cheat und Crackschutz, der funktioniert, wie man sieht. Die Kinderkrankheiten des Systems hat man nur in den ersten Wochen. Aber wenns mal läuft dann läufts. Patches und Fixes sind wesentlich schneller eingespielt, man benötigt keine Kopierschutzsoftware wie Tages, die auf vielen Systemen Probleme macht, man braucht keine DVD im Laufwerk, du kannst das Spiel sooft installieren wie du willst und du hast von überall auf der Welt Zugriff auf deine Chars und bist stets auf dem neuesten Stand.

Um eine getrennte Singleplayerversion herzustellen, müsste man einen Teil des Spiels neu programmieren (bisher werden Monster, Scripts, Items, Zufallsquests, etc servergesteuert, das müsste man alles umbauen). Jeden Patch und jeden Fix müsste man 2 mal programmieren und 2 mal testen, für beide Versionen. Addons für beide Versionen programmieren. Völlig utopischer Aufwand und deswegen wirds auch nie eine Offline Version geben, sag ich dir jetzt schon. Und nebenbei würde man den Hackern die kompletten Spieldaten in die Hand drücken, die würden sich mächtig freuen und tolle Sachen damit machen, glaub mir. 

In ein paar Jahren gibt es überhaupt keine Offlinespiele mehr, auch das sage ich voraus. Alles wird über Steam, B.Net, Microsoft & Co laufen. Finde dich damit ab, die Zukunft läuft online.


----------



## moloch519 (20. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsqUZkmO-zk

nuff said


----------



## moloch519 (20. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Weil das die Zukunft ist und nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Genauso könntest du kritisieren, dass Path of Exile always on benötigt.
> 
> Es ist nunmal der beste und einzige Cheat und Crackschutz, der funktioniert, wie man sieht. Die Kinderkrankheiten des Systems hat man nur in den ersten Wochen. Aber wenns mal läuft dann läufts. Patches und Fixes sind wesentlich schneller eingespielt, man benötigt keine Kopierschutzsoftware wie Tages, die auf vielen Systemen Probleme macht, man braucht keine DVD im Laufwerk, du kannst das Spiel sooft installieren wie du willst und du hast von überall auf der Welt Zugriff auf deine Chars und bist stets auf dem neuesten Stand.
> 
> ...



Das heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht erwarten kann, dass das Spiel auch verfügbar ist. Mir persönlich ist Onlinezwang eigentlich wayne solange es funktioniert. Die Frechheit ist doch, dass man nicht genügend Kapazität kauft oder mietet um den verkauften Service zu gewährleisten. Und da ist für ein Unternehmen, welches größtenteils von seiner Reputation lebt, auf dauer tödlich.


----------



## hening18 (20. Mai 2012)

Das darf doch alles nicht war sein wollte nach 2 tagen wieder spielen und jetzt das 
so langsam wird es zeit für einen CRACK die sind nicht ganzdicht bei der drecks Firma mein geld haben sie schon.


----------



## Wutruus (20. Mai 2012)

Bisher war mir der Online-Zwang egal, weil es mich nie wirklich betroffen hat, bzw. lief.
Aber jetzt... ich bin Student, habe sehr wenig Freizeit und in der möchte ich jetzt eben Diablo 3 spielen - im Singleplayer.
Und prompt is das Battle.net down, is das nich klasse?!
Da hat sich Blizzard bei mir ganz klar unbeliebt gemacht.

Bei Mass Effect 3 hatte ich so etwas auch noch nie, dass ich nich spielen konnte, auch z.B. "weil der Server voll is".
Ganz schwach, Blizzard...


----------



## HMCpretender (20. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren gibt es überhaupt keine Offlinespiele mehr, auch das sage ich voraus. Alles wird über Steam, B.Net, Microsoft & Co laufen. Finde dich damit ab, die Zukunft läuft online.


 
Da bin ich nicht so sicher. Es gibt schließlich einen Markt für DRM-freie Spiele durch Leute wie mich, der abgeschöpft werden möchte. Es werden dann vermutlich nicht die großen Publisher sein, die mein Geld kriegen, aber das ist mir gar nicht so unlieb...


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (20. Mai 2012)

Wutruus schrieb:


> ich bin Student, habe sehr wenig Freizeit ..



ein klassisches paradoxon!


----------



## ING (20. Mai 2012)

ohne jetzt zu sehr auf die kacke zu hauen aber ich würds gut finden wenn die fachmagazine wegen solchen aktionen explizit abwerten würden, das wäre mal ein deutliches zeichen an die industrie weil jeder prozentpunkt bares geld ist. das geschrei der leute in den foren kann man gut ignorieren aber eine abwertung nicht. nur mal so als idee die in dem ganzen geschrei hier sicherlich untergehen wird


----------



## tryffel (20. Mai 2012)

Schon nervig, wenn man Spiele mit Online Pflicht rausbringt, ist es wirklich das Mindeste wenn man dafür sorgt, dass man sich auch mit den Servern verbinden kann. Da hilft kein wenn und aber, wenn man 50 € für ein Spiel ausgibt und schon diesen Online Zwang in Kauf nimmt, MUSS das auch alles funktionieren. Das ist wirklich die Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## LostHero (20. Mai 2012)

hening18 schrieb:


> Das darf doch alles nicht war sein wollte nach 2 tagen wieder spielen und jetzt das
> so langsam wird es zeit für einen CRACK die sind nicht ganzdicht bei der drecks Firma mein geld haben sie schon.


 

dir is schon klar, dass die chance für einen jemals lauffähigen crack für diablo 3 ungefähr so wahrscheinlich ist, wie dass die hölle zufriert oder?
auf dienem PC sind lediglich die audio, texture, world etc files. alles andere, wie scripte, spielmechaniken, "weltbevölkerung" etc pp liegen serverseitig bei blizzard.
es ist nicht möglich ohne eine serveremulation diablo 3 auch nur ansatzweise spielbar zu machen. also warte lieber nicht drauf.

allerdings kann ich dein verlangen nach einem so erzielten "offlinemodus" durchaus gut nachvollziehen......


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (20. Mai 2012)

So nervig es ist:

Eine Richtigstellung würde vielen Usern helfen.

Nicht das battle-net ist offline. "Nur" die EU-Server sind offline.

Sowohl auf US- als auch auf Asien-Servern kann man ohne Probleme Charaktäre erstellen und diese auch spielen. Die Latenz-Zeiten sind im Vergleich unwesentlich höher. Ich habe mittlerweile auf dem US-Server Zauberin und Voodoopuppe angespielt und in Asien treibt sich, stilecht, ein Mönch herum. Die Charaktäre auf dem EU-Server werden dabei NICHT gelöscht.

Auf diese Weise hoffe ich, bei künftigen Ausfällen, auf jedem Server unterschiedliche Charaktäre weiterspielen zu können.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> So nervig es ist:
> 
> Eine Richtigstellung würde vielen Usern helfen.
> 
> ...



Schön und gut. Nur Server-übergreifend kannst Du meines Wissens keine Items austauschen... doof, oder?


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass man auf die US-Server ohne Probleme kommt. Allerdings hat man da nicht die Charaktäre der EU-Server, sondern muss sich einen neuen erstellen.
> Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass dann meine EU-Charaktäre nachher noch da sind...


 
das würde mich interessieren, kannste ja dann mal berichten. Solang ich das nicht sicher weiss, riskier ich lieber nichts und warte auf das ende der Wartung. Mal sehen ob es heute noch passiert


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. Mai 2012)

toll fast 5 stunden hats gedauert aber ich bin wieder drin nach 20x error 37


----------



## Maxens (20. Mai 2012)

Ich komme nich rein -.-

Btw: schaut mal bitte 

Mein Computer besitzt diese Hardware:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Processor - 3.20 GHz

RAM: 4,00GB (3,25 GB verwendbar)

System: Windows 7 - 32Bit

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT (1GB)

Und das Spiel ruckelt. Ich habe eine 32k Internetverbindung und mein Bruder spielt ruckelfrei. Die Hardware meines Computers übertrifft die Empfohlenen Systemanforderungen. Wenn ich mit der Auflösung, die ich normalerweiße für meinen Bildschirm brauche spiele(1680x1050), dann ruckelt das Spiel enorm. Wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1280x800 einstelle, läuft das Spiel ein wenig besser, aber immer noch nicht ruckelfrei! Die Darstellungsoptionen nehmen keinen Einfluss auf den Spielfluss.

Was könnte mein Problem sein?


----------



## totman (20. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> das würde mich interessieren, kannste ja dann mal berichten. Solang ich das nicht sicher weiss, riskier ich lieber nichts und warte auf das ende der Wartung. Mal sehen ob es heute noch passiert


 

Die Charaktere sind danach auch noch da, nur auf dem jeweiligen Regionsserver.


----------



## maxilink (20. Mai 2012)

Maxens schrieb:


> Ich komme nich rein -.-
> 
> Btw: schaut mal bitte
> 
> ...



treiber sind alle auf dem neusten stand?


----------



## KUHNi86 (20. Mai 2012)

maxilink, du kannst dich nur nicht einloggen weil diene grafikkarte so schlecht ist und  du Windows 7 auf den rechner hast du musst windows XP installieren!

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^


----------



## Lydiarah (20. Mai 2012)

naja


----------



## Tarnsocke (20. Mai 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ohne jetzt zu sehr auf die kacke zu hauen aber ich würds gut finden wenn die fachmagazine wegen solchen aktionen explizit abwerten würden, das wäre mal ein deutliches zeichen an die industrie weil jeder prozentpunkt bares geld ist. das geschrei der leute in den foren kann man gut ignorieren aber eine abwertung nicht. nur mal so als idee die in dem ganzen geschrei hier sicherlich untergehen wird


 
Das wird nicht funktionieren. Ein Redakteur muss das Spiel als solches bewerten, unabhängig von den Umständen. Bsp: Ob Arcania - Gothic 4 ein guter Gothic-Nachfolger ist ... hm. Der Redakteur sollte aber nur bewerten ob Arcania für sich ein gutes Spiel ist. 
Genauso können die Redakteure nur bewerten ob Diablo 3 gut ist. 
Über etwaige (technische) Schwierigkeiten kann die Zeitung/Onlinepräsenz nur berichten, darauf hinweisen.
Technische Probleme machen Blizzard schlecht, nicht aber das Spiel für sich


----------



## cocoli (20. Mai 2012)

also ich hab auch windows 7 und läuft einwandfrei. das battle.net hat zu zeit problem und wird gewartet. das wirds wohl sein. auch wenn die grafikkarte alt ist, dadurch läuft das spiel zwar schlecht aber man kommt deswegen trotzdem rein. außer heute halt.


----------



## ZoggerDino (20. Mai 2012)

Das es einen riesiegen Ansturm geben wird und diverse Bugs war zwar klar, aber so ganz verstehen kann ich es nicht. Da bekommt man jahrelang nur ein Kommentar: "Diablo erscheint, wenn es fertig ist." und offenbar ist es alles andere als fertig. Spielbar ist es auch nur dann, wenn Blizzard so gnädig ist, die Server offen zu haben. Habe ich mir eigendlich für die 50 Euro ein Spiel oder nur "Battle.Net-Zugang" gekauft ?

Und es ist natürlich völlig überraschend, das Käufer von Diablo 3 tatsächlich spielen wollen, was ja einem Login gleich kommt. Blizzard hat wohl aus WOW Rückschlüsse gezogen, dass maximal 10% der Spieler gleichzeitig online sind und auch diesen Maßstab bei D3 angesetzt. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Mein Fazit: Wieder ein Spielehersteller weniger, dessen Produkte zum Vollpreis am Erscheinungstag auf meiner Platten landen. Wirklich schade ...  Diablo 2 war zwar auch nicht Fehlerfrei, man konnte es aber trotzdem spielen, selbst wenn das Battle.Net down war...


----------



## Meckermann (20. Mai 2012)

ZoggerDino schrieb:


> Das es einen riesiegen Ansturm geben wird und diverse Bugs war zwar klar, aber so ganz verstehen kann ich es nicht. Da bekommt man jahrelang nur ein Kommentar: "Diablo erscheint, wenn es fertig ist." und offenbar ist es alles andere als fertig. Spielbar ist es auch nur dann, wenn Blizzard so gnädig ist, die Server offen zu haben. Habe ich mir eigendlich für die 50 Euro ein Spiel oder nur "Battle.Net-Zugang" gekauft ?


 
Nach Blizzards Rechtsauffassung hast du dir tatsächlich nur die Erlaubnis gekauft, das Spiel so lange zu nutzen, wie Blizzard es für richtig hält. Mir persönlich wäre eine solch vage Zusage keine 50 Euro wert, aber wer mit solchen Firmen Geschäfte macht, muss schon wissen worauf er sich da einlässt...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht hämisch sein, aber das war doch abzusehen, dass sowas passiert  

Mal sehen ob das Geschrei auch groß ist, wenn Diablo 4 rauskommt und sich Blizzard dazu entscheidet die Server abzustellen. Dann hat man ein nutzloses Spiel rumfahren.


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2012)

ZoggerDino schrieb:


> Da bekommt man jahrelang nur ein Kommentar: "Diablo erscheint, wenn es fertig ist." und offenbar ist es alles andere als fertig.


Wieso ist das Spiel "nicht fertig", wenn mal unplanmäßig was gewartet werden muss?



> Spielbar ist es auch nur dann, wenn Blizzard so gnädig ist, die Server offen zu haben. Habe ich mir eigendlich für die 50 Euro ein Spiel oder nur "Battle.Net-Zugang" gekauft ?


Kaufbar war wie bei jeder Software, eine Lizenz, selbige nutzen zu dürfen.
Einen "BattleNet" Zugang hast du nicht erworben, denn einen BattleNet Account gibt es gratis.

Spiele mit Online Komponente können natürlich bei Stromausfall, Internetausfall, Serverzusammenbruch, Wartungsarbeiten oder Server Einstellung nicht mehr gespielt werden.
Da aber die Server für Diablo 2 inzwischen schon 12 Jahre laufen, mache ich mir da für die nächsten 12 Jahre keine Sorgen. *Blizzard *ist schließlich nicht *EA*.



> ...  Diablo 2 war zwar auch nicht Fehlerfrei, man konnte es aber trotzdem spielen, selbst wenn das Battle.Net down war...


 ... und wie will man dann nachher feststellen, ob derjenige nicht ein offline ercheatetes Item ins AH stellt? Oder seine Achievements offline ercheatet?


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und wie will man dann nachher feststellen, ob derjenige nicht ein offline ercheatetes Item ins AH stellt? Oder seine Achievements offline ercheatet?


 
Tja,
das ist der Knackpunkt und auch irgendwie schon Tragikkomisch wenn die Kritiker immer vorwerfen da alles mit sich machen zu lassen und alles so aufzunehmen, aber selbst irgendwo nie so darüber nachgedacht zu haben, warum man hier Online sein muss und der Unterschied zu anderen Titeln ist


----------



## Meckermann (21. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und wie will man dann nachher feststellen, ob derjenige nicht ein offline ercheatetes Item ins AH stellt? Oder seine Achievements offline ercheatet?


 
Einfach Offline-Charaktere nicht online zulassen und andersherum?


----------



## Maxens (21. Mai 2012)

maxilink schrieb:


> treiber sind alle auf dem neusten stand?


 

Ja, die habe ich sogar erst aktualisiert :/


----------



## zerr (21. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Einfach Offline-Charaktere nicht online zulassen und andersherum?


so einfach geht das nur sehen das leider die vorstände nicht so und wollen die "raubkopien" wie ich das wort hasse unterbinden

mein fazit ist diablo 3 ist ein gutes spiel  NUR leider wurde es durch den onlinezwang komplett unspielbar

und da stelle ich die frage wieso nicht steam blizzard bioware und co ......


----------

